# Miles, Mileen, Milesin, Mileksen



## thunderbirz

Eli mikä on oikea omistusmuoto nimestä Miles?


----------



## DrWatson

Pitkävokaalinen (_Mileen_) taivutus koskee yleensä vain vanhastaan käytössä olleita nimiä, joskin osassa niistäkin on siirrytty _kse_-vartaloiseen (_Tuomas _: _Tuomaan_, nyk. yl. _Tuomaksen_). Jos tässä tapauksessa on kyseessä englanninkielinen nimi, joka lausutaan osapuilleen /mails/, niin taivuttaisin sitä itse muodossa _Milesin _/mailsin/.


----------



## thunderbirz

Tiedän miten se lausutaan, mutta tarkoitin tietenkin miten se taivutetaan kun se lausutaan suomalaisella tavalla. Miles, ei Mails. Eli siis miten tämä taivutettaisiin? Taivas ja kallis eivät ole muuten nimiä ja ne taivutetaan taivaan ja kalliin.


----------



## DrWatson

thunderbirz said:


> Tiedän miten se lausutaan, mutta tarkoitin tietenkin miten se taivutetaan kun se lausutaan suomalaisella tavalla. Miles, ei Mails. Eli siis miten tämä taivutettaisiin? Taivas ja kallis eivät ole muuten nimiä ja ne taivutetaan taivaan ja kalliin.


Kiitos terävästä huomiosta. Puhuin kuitenkin viestissäni vain erisnimien taivutuksesta, en yleisnimien. Yleisnimissä pitkävokaalinen taivutus ei ole katoamassa samalla tavalla kuin joissakin erisnimissä.

Jos nimi lausutaan siis /miles/, siinä tapauksessa kysymykseen voisivat tulla sekä _Mileksen_ että _Milesin_. Tästä ei taida Kotuksen kielenhuolto-osastollakaan olla selkeää kantaa. Voit tietysti soittaa Nimistönhuollon neuvontapuhelimeen ja kysyä, mitä mieltä siellä ollaan.


----------

